# Orbea Onix - Best bang for buck commuter



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello fellow Orbea riders. I thought I'd post some pics of my Orbea Onix in blue which has to be one of the best bang for bucks bikes out there for those commuting. Cycling in Darwin Australia can be very unpredictable in the Wet Season, the ride pictured included a tropical down pour, intense humidity and ending in sunshine. Anyway, here's some pictures from my ride today;














































The bike is a 60cm and uses all Shimano 105 bits. The first upgrade will be the wheels. I'm hoping to get some carbon clinchers for it.

Thanks for looking.

Tim H


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Great googly-moogly man, your on the wrong side of the road ! (just kidding, I come from the land where we are LHD and drive right). An Onix is a pretty nice ride for commuting. I'd probably use an old beater bike for that since I'd probably not find my Onix where I left it when I come out of work. There is a Cervelo Soloist in the rack at work and I'm always surprised it's still there are the end of the day.

Anyway my 2006 Onix w/ 105 has served me very well. Wheels were the first thing I upgraded as well. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, I was on the wrong side there a few times. My wife wanted some photos so I had no choice but to comply.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Great pictures! Enjoy your bike!


----------

